# Seasonal shedding or blowing coat...again?



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what to think. Tori blew coat the 1st time at 9-10 mos. old and again (though much less hair loss) at 16-17 mos. old. Here's a shot of what I combed off her today. When I squeeze it all together, it's about the size of a tennis ball :jaw: Is it a third round of coat blowing or is it just seasonal shedding? What do you think?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I went through the same thing with Pablo and all the hair we're finding everywhere is driving us nuts. It's definitely more like shedding rather than loosing a few hairs here and there. I'm hoping it is seasonal, because I saw other members mention increased hair loss lately.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

That's A LOT of hair! WOW! :jaw:
Todd's shedding has increased quite a bit in the past few weeks. 
He's almost 11 months old and so I don't know if it's seasonal or blowing coat either...We're finding hair everywhere! :frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I asked my dog grooming friend and she said no but my friend with westies also said she thinks they shed in the spring like regular dogs as well. I haven't noticed a difference of Belle or Dash but I have with Dora.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I'm not sure exactly what to think, since she's already definitely blown coat twice. It was about this time last year when she blew it the 1st time and ended up in a puppy cut. Then, she blew it the second time around Thanksgiving. I'm just wondering if there's a third time no one told me about, or if it's a seasonal thing...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It seems as if I'm just getting through the first blowing coat with Cicero -- he is 16 months. We don't see hair but he has the mats where I get the loose hair brushed out. Leslie, is Tori having mats...or just loose hair coming out. Please don't tell me there is a 3rd blowing coat!! I don't understand why there would be hair everywhere with a non-shedding breed.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm still trying to understand this blowing coat thing. Buddy is 10 mos. old now. Seemed a few months back I had problems with sudden matting (even though I was combing him out regularly), and he did get a cute puppy cut and his coat was like silk for a little while. Now it seems to be starting all over again. Coat is a little dryer too. What exactly happens when the Havs "blow coat"? Is it a transition from puppy to doghood? From what I think I've read, they only blow coat twice in their lifetime, correct? Right now, he's got some matts I'm trying to get out and I think it might be from running and rolling and rousting with his new dog pal in the backyard--they come in with all kinds of stuff in their fur--like pine needles, moss, little sticks, barkdust, whatever! Everyday's been a challenge to clean out the coats, but they're sure having fun.

Thanks for any insight on this. 

Rose


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> It seems as if I'm just getting through the first blowing coat with Cicero -- he is 16 months. We don't see hair but he has the mats where I get the loose hair brushed out. Leslie, is Tori having mats...or just loose hair coming out. Please don't tell me there is a 3rd blowing coat!! I don't understand why there would be hair everywhere with a non-shedding breed.


Dale~ She is matting  And, to be fair, she wasn't brushed for 2 days and had played w/my son's peke. After she and Rascal have played she always has mats around her neck and on her chest. But, the amount of mats/hair loss today was definitely abnormal. She's been matting more and losing more hair in the past month or so, which is why I'm wondering if it may be seasonal rather than another coat blowing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm still trying to understand this blowing coat thing. Buddy is 10 mos. old now. Seemed a few months back I had problems with sudden matting (even though I was combing him out regularly), and he did get a cute puppy cut and his coat was like silk for a little while. Now it seems to be starting all over again. Coat is a little dryer too. What exactly happens when the Havs "blow coat"? Is it a transition from puppy to doghood? From what I think I've read, they only blow coat twice in their lifetime, correct? Right now, he's got some matts I'm trying to get out and I think it might be from running and rolling and rousting with his new dog pal in the backyard--they come in with all kinds of stuff in their fur--like pine needles, moss, little sticks, barkdust, whatever! Everyday's been a challenge to clean out the coats, but they're sure having fun.
> 
> Thanks for any insight on this.
> 
> Rose


Hi Rose and welcome! Yes, it is them moving from puppy to adult coat, and it's quite the challenge, to say the least. Here's a link to Dale's thread about Cicero's blowing coat. I love her 1st post; as she so eloquently puts it, "_We are NOW blowing coat...no guessing or doubt about it. So for all the newbies...you will "know" when they are blowing coat._" When it happens, you definitely know it! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie, Lulu is also matting a little more and Vinny is really losing more coat lately. I notice more matt type shedding when I comb him lately. I've been thinking it must be the warmer weather we're finally having. Their coats also seem a little dryer and I'm hoping to find some Coat Handler at the expo when we go.
Are you getting tempted to get another puppy cut? I know I'm really fighting the urge as their coats are really at a good flowing stage right now.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Hi Rose and welcome! Yes, it is them moving from puppy to adult coat, and it's quite the challenge, to say the least. Here's a link to Dale's thread about Cicero's blowing coat. I love her 1st post; as she so eloquently puts it, "_We are NOW blowing coat...no guessing or doubt about it. So for all the newbies...you will "know" when they are blowing coat._" When it happens, you definitely know it! :biggrin1:


Hi and welcome Rose. Yes, you will really know it when they blow their coat for the first time. Lulu was a walking matt!
Carole


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Leslie, I have noticed this, too. Marble already went through the coat blowing at 1 and 2. He's now 2 1/2, and I have noticed an increase in matting and hair all over my clothes from holding him. I'm starting to think they do shed a little hair seasonally.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Leslie, Lulu is also matting a little more and Vinny is really losing more coat lately. I notice more matt type shedding when I comb him lately. I've been thinking it must be the warmer weather we're finally having. Their coats also seem a little dryer and I'm hoping to find some Coat Handler at the expo when we go.
> * Are you getting tempted to get another puppy cut? I know I'm really fighting the urge as their coats are really at a good flowing stage right now.*
> Carole


Carole~ Amanda and I were just discussing how tempting it is to cut them down this time of year. You know, yesterday I was "right there" thinking puppy cut. But, today, after yesterday's major grooming, bathing and coat floating, her coat's back to normal and I can't even entertain the thought. Funny how quickly we forget...kinda like childbirth, huh? ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think there could be an adorable black lion in the making! I always wimp out too


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Leslie, Amanda. We need to make a pact that we will give notice when that thought comes to mind and give each other a chance to talk us down! Deal?? :whoo:
Anyone else want to join in this idea?
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- No! I want Belle in a lion cut. I am just too chicken to do it myself- I can't even trim paws well. I should have taken her to see my grooming friend when she was in NC. Imagine a pink lion..... I am sick!!!! So I vote lion cuts for everyone


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Carole- No! I want Belle in a lion cut. I am just too chicken to do it myself- I can't even trim paws well. I should have taken her to see my grooming friend when she was in NC. *Imagine a pink lion*..... I am sick!!!! *So I vote lion cuts for everyone*


 ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, I too am noticing more shading here. I think it's seasonal. I see it more with Lizzie than Benji. They both wrestle and play a lot and I too was thinking of shorter puppy cuts but after they baths this week, the fluffballs are so soft and cuddly that I don't think I will even cut them short. 

Tori has gorgeous soft, silky coat and hope she always gets to show it off.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Amanda, bring her here with you next month. I'll give her a lion cut for you! ound:

I think we need to start a PSM group. "Please Stop Me". When we are totally frustrated and about to call the groomer we will post a PSM plea and someone can talk us down. :whoo:

Carole


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I just got done cutting all mine down last week- so yes, 'lion cuts for everyone!' (but the only one that actually got a lion cut was Daisy- the others just got nice short puppy cuts). But let me tell you, Heidi is horrible. She is matting like crazy and her coat is really dry. I think it's probably from the pellet stove that we use for heat all summer. I suspect it really dried her out- and I was 'this' close to just giving up and shaving her down too! But I didnt' do it. We are dog-sitting too and she has been wrestling and playing like crazy. Anyone want to come over for a few hours and demat a dog?:frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Well I just got done cutting all mine down last week- so yes, 'lion cuts for everyone!' (but the only one that actually got a lion cut was Daisy- the others just got nice short puppy cuts). But let me tell you, Heidi is horrible. She is matting like crazy and her coat is really dry. I think it's probably from the pellet stove that we use for heat all summer. I suspect it really dried her out- and I was 'this' close to just giving up and shaving her down too! But I didnt' do it. We are dog-sitting too and she has been wrestling and playing like crazy. *Anyone want to come over for a few hours and demat a dog*?:frusty:


Only if you want to trade. You do my boys, I'll do yours.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie, I didn't read all the post, but once Smarty started blowing coat it was an endless battle. I finally cute her coat back to puppy coat so we could have a peaceful bath and comb out. Thankfully she was finished showing and I did not care any more if she was in perfect coat.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, GREAT idea on that PSM code !! lol

Katie, I'll be there in a flash, with my CC brush and a really large bag. You don't expect me to go demat Heidi without bringing her back home with me, do you?? :suspicious: 

LOL

Leslie, that is a bit of hair. I get that much out of the boys almost every time, close to that anyhow and a lot of their hair gets stuck to me after I'm done grooming them. I'm used to it though. It's another thing when it's not usual for you. hope it's short lived!


----------

